# Permanent Residency



## Mr_Fryup (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi all,

My family and I have been living in Montreal for 4 months now. I currently have a 3 year temporary work visa sponsored by my new company. They will be helping me with obtaining permanent residency here in Quebec.

The problem is once we get permanent residency our young children will no longer be able to go to an English school (unless we pay for private education). So we are considering moving just over the border to Ontario (english schools, better medical care, lower taxes etc).

My question is, will I be able to apply for permanent residency through the skilled worker program in Ontario, if I live in Ontario but have a permanent job in Quebec? My position is as a Senior Member of Technical Staff (2146).

Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It shouldn't be a problem. Many people live in Ontario and work in Quebec.


----------

